Ask HN: Who is Firing? - user7878
======
alex-
A few states including California have the WARN act [1]. The latest layoffs
reported can be found here:
[http://www.edd.ca.gov/jobs_and_training/warn/WARN-Report-
for...](http://www.edd.ca.gov/jobs_and_training/warn/WARN-Report-
for-7-1-2016-to-02-25-2017.pdf)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worker_Adjustment_and_Retraini...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worker_Adjustment_and_Retraining_Notification_Act)

~~~
voltagex_
Wow, parsing that from all states that have it could be interesting.

~~~
flukus
Early heads up on an imminent recession maybe?

~~~
gpresot
More likely it would be a lagging indicator, rather than a leading one.
Companies will close plants and offices with same delay on the onset of a
recession (itself defined formally as two consecutive quarters of negative GDP
growth).

------
salesguy222
The layoffs continue at Oracle, specifically in Hardware ("converged
infrastructure" too), as our HW revenue has shrunk from 5b per year in 2010 to
1.7b roughly this year.

Margin had dropped drastically as well, from 1.9b in profit to -45m (!) in the
same time period. All data taken from our public SEC filings.

While this doesn't truly affect Oracle and its stock that much, our overall
revenue continues to shrink globally. As such there have been thousands of
people who have been laid off in the past two years, some silently, some in
the WARN act.

Countless others have seen their roles relocated to India and Romania _, which
helps the company save on salaries, benefits, and commissions. By lowering
cost of sales by hundreds of millions USD, the company has maintained its
margin of roughly 30% per year.

But the layoffs will continue, and if the "Enterprise Hardware amd Software"
market ever truly does ship out to the cloud, it probably won't be Oracle that
is there to service those customers.

_: many of my friends are Indian and Romanian and I am very glad they have
decent jobs in their countries. I do not share the xenophobic sentiments of
many of those who resent those countries that are receiving jobs from laid off
roles in the US

~~~
bruceb
How is one being xenophobic if they are not happy their job is going overseas?

~~~
salesguy222
I apologize for the very late delay on this response.

Of course someone should be unhappy that their CEO and Board of Directors has
made a decision to lay them off in the USA explicitly because of salary costs,
instead of performance or some important cause.

The reality is that this is the right of a private company- all you can do is
attempt to navigate the deeply illogical and political system that we call the
private sector.

Deciding that you should hate someone you've never met, because of their skin
color, national origin, etc, because you think that THEY PERSONALLY took your
job, is not logical or enjoyable in my opinion.

One should always blame the company, an artificial and greedy machine, not a
fellow human, which is an organism driven by self preservation no matter the
country of origin

------
eb0la
Telefonica (10th telco globally) is firing people in the wholesale/global
solutions areas. Not just in Spain, also in the US, Brazil, Argentina, etc...

------
ksec
Ok, I thought there is a different between layoff and Firing.

Now seems everyone using it Interchangeably.

~~~
mattkrause
Firing is usually "for cause": you, specifically, did something wrong or
aren't performing well.

Layoffs are usually more related to business conditions: the company is losing
money and needs fewer employees, or is pivoting in a different direction and
no longer needs certain types of employees.

All that said, it's called "Who's Firing" because it's pithier and matches the
"Who's Hiring" threads; these comments are all probably layoff-related.

------
crestedtazo
What is the point of threads like this? Is the OP trying to be witty or
humorous?

I don't believe these threads contribute to any discussions on this website.
They are deliberately created as a joke.

~~~
dvdcxn
They are presumably useful to anyone actively in the job market, as a company
firing staff is a red flag for any prospective employee

------
shivaodin
Akamai is firing a decent batch of people.

~~~
lurkeyloo
Do you know what offices and/or positions?

------
atsaloli
A colleague of mine got laid off from VMWare.

------
jamesby
Keen.io secretly laid off a large amount of staff recently across-the-board.
They provided severance in exchange for fresh confidentiality agreements. Here
are some examples of the various people and departments affected by the lay-
off and all let-go simultaneously:

Director, People Operations & Facilities

VP Engineering

Sales

Tech Writing and Dev Engagement

~~~
dang
We deleted the URLs you put in there to people's personal LinkedIn pages.
That's way over the line. Please don't do that here.

